# French President caught in major piracy violation



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1558069/sarkozy-busted-400-pirated-dvds



> IT WOULD APPEAR that French President Nicolas Sarkozy has been caught out with 400 illegally copied DVDs - of a documentary about himself.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

those wacky french! 

talk about egoism; sheesh, should have at least a few Jerry Lewis flicks in there for variety, n'est pas?


----------

